# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) >  ΕΓ/ΟΓ  της Αλγερίας (Ferries of Algerie)

## Apostolos

Στην παραμονη μου στο Αλγέρι είχα την ευκαιρία να "χτυπήσω" μερικά καραβάκια. Για εσας λοιπόν αρχίζουμε με επιβατηγά

Mediterranee, αγαπημένο και ομορφο!
mediterranee.jpg

Tariq Ibn Ziyad, με ομορφα ντεκ και πρύμη!

tariq ibn ziyad.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Να σαι καλά Καπεταν Απόστολε, που πάντα μας θυμάσαι !

----------


## Apostolos

Και μερικα ΡοΡο

RIJEKA.jpg

WEST EXPRESS.jpg

SILVER CORAL.jpg
MARFRET NIOLON.jpg
JOHN GORTHON.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ακομα μερικα
TELEGHMA.jpg
ANAMCARA.jpg
ALHUSSEIN.jpg
NUWAYBA.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Πολύ κίνηση απο ro/ro στο Αλγέρι. Μπράβο Απόστολε για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες. Ευχαριστούμε και περιμένουμε συνέχεια !

----------


## Apostolos

Και τέλος...

ROBUR.jpg
TINKERBELL MAR.jpg
ELLA J.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αντε και αυριο η Αριαδνη να ομορφύνει το λιμάνι!

----------


## .voyager

Απόστολε, τέλειο υλικό και εκτός Ελλάδος, άρα σπάνιο.

----------


## polykas

> Αντε και αυριο η Αριαδνη να ομορφύνει το λιμάνι!


_Περιμένουμε Απόστολε.Σε ευχαριστούμε που δεν μας ξεχνάς ,από το μακρινό Αλγέρι._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Αpostolos το μονο που μπορω να πω για τις φωτογραφιες σου.
ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπράβο Απόστολε ! Υπέροχες όλες ! Φαντάζομαι το ηλιοβασίλεμα στην φωτογραφία με το RoRo της Neptune Lines... Πάντως εμένα κάτι μου λέει ότι περιμένουμε ακόμα μία έκπληξη από το Αλγέρι.  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν έρχεται όμως η ριμάδα! Περιμένω πώς και πώς!

----------


## Appia_1978

Απόστολε, μπράβο και εκ μέρους μου!!! 
Με τις φωτογραφίες σου κατάφερες και με έκανες να ερωτευτώ και τα Ro/Ro  :Very Happy:

----------


## dk

Kατ'αρχην ενα μεγαλο μπραβο Αποστολε για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες σου...δευτερον λυσε μου μια απορια...η πολη που εμφανιζεται πισω απο τα πλοια ειναι το Αλγερι?
Οχι τιποτα αλλο...απλα για να την συμπεριλαβω στους μελλοντικους ταξιδιωτικους προορισμους μου!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Και συνεχίζουμε...

El Djazair II

EL DJAZAIR II.jpg

Corse

CORSE.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> η πολη που εμφανιζεται πισω απο τα πλοια ειναι το Αλγερι?
> Οχι τιποτα αλλο...απλα για να την συμπεριλαβω στους μελλοντικους ταξιδιωτικους προορισμους μου!!


Σε συμβουλεύω να το ξανασκεφτείς... Εδώ οι Ευρωπαίοι θεωρούνται είδος προς εκτέλεση  :Smile:

----------


## dk

> Σε συμβουλεύω να το ξανασκεφτείς... Εδώ οι Ευρωπαίοι θεωρούνται είδος προς εκτέλεση


Kαταλαβα!! :Sad:

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι και ακριβοι οι Αλγερινοί! 300 ευρώ απλη μετάβαση οικονομικη θέση Αλγέρι Μασσαλία??? Μα ειναι με τα καλά τους?Την ίδια χρονικά διαδρομή Πάτρα Ανκονα δίνεις το πολυ 100...

----------


## Tsikalos

Είναι πολύ τυχερός ο φίλος που έβγαλε φώτο. Γενικά δεν τα πάνε καλά εκεί κάτω με αυτό το θέμα, ενώ το λιμάνι ήταν δύσκολα προσεγγίσιμο. Ήμουν εκεί το Δεκέμβρη για μια δουλειά. Η κατάσταση δεν είναι και η ιδανική. Έχει αρκετό πράσινο 3 μέρες που ήμουν εκεί τη 1 έβρεξε αρκετά. Μιλάμε για πολύ αστυνομία και Στρατό παντού. Μπλόκα ελέγχου σε πολλά σημεία με καρφιά αν περνούσε το αυτοκίνητο. Οδοφράγματα κοντά σε δημόδια κτίρια, περιορισμένη κυκλοφορία το βράδυ.
Στο αερδοδρόμιο σχεδόν το ταξίσταματούσε για να ρίξει μια ματιά ο αστυνομικός. 1 μέτρο πριν την επιβίβαση αεροπλάνου επιστροφής είχε σωματικό έλεγχο χώρια όλους τους άλλους που είχες ήδη περάσει.
Όχι λοιπόν ό,τι πιο ιδανικό για ταξίδι. Από τους Ευρωπαίους κυρίως οι Γάλλοι έχουν αντιπάθειες. Πάντως λίγο που έμεινα κατ'άλαβα ότι είναι ένας περήφανος λαός. Στις συναλλαγές στα καταστήματα συνήθως σου χάριζαν ρέστα στις διαφορές κι έχουν πολύ τη διάθεση να μιλήσουν ειδικά αν γνωρίζεις γαλλικά (εγώ όχι).
¨οσο για τις γυναίκες, προφανώς συμμαζεμένες αλλά δεν κυκλοφορούν κι όλες με μπούρκα όπως νομίζει ο κόσμος. Όχι ότι δεν υπάρχουν και τέτοιες.
Α και αλκόολ μόνο στο ξενοδοχείο, μπύρα α..(γνωστή μάρκα) σε πράσινο μπουκάλι. Στο τραπέζι που μας έκαναν οι άνθρωποι που διοργάνωναν την ημέρίδα δεν υπήρχε σταγόνα αλκόολ. Πολύ καλό ήταν το ντόπιο τσάι και οι χουρμάδες που αγόρασα από το αεροδρόμιο.

Ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα....

----------

